# Motorhome Chores



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I have read in a magazine that "T" cut is the best to use to remove scratches from bodywork and also that Brasso is best for plastic window scratches. Should add that the bodywork of our Autotrail is GRP, and about as thick as an M and S carrier bag.
Can any of you guys who know better confirm this before I attempt anything and also, the inside walls of the cooker appear to be very thin so what is best to clean this with.
I am grateful in advance for any advice.
Norman


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would have thought that T-cut has abrasives in it & would not be advisable on GRP. Try a search on T-cut / polishing (Id do it but snowed under atm :roll: ) There have been discussions on this before.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Norman. I use "Safe-Cut" see

Turtle Wax

I use it on my plastic windows as well. A gentle rub buffs out all little scratches.

Always try it in a small area first.

Johnny F


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK I've no first hand experience of this but......I'd avoid putting Brasso on plastic windows. Apparently there are solvents in Brasso that will cloud the plastic weeks or months after it's been applied.

Someone else will be along in a minute to "clarify" matters. 

D.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

p71 Oct Practical Motorhome, suggests a light application of Brasso to get rid of window scratches?? Obviously several different schools of thought on this topic


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Pollydoodle, exactly where I got the info from, I will watch the replies with interest,
Norman


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Re my wondering what to remove scratches from the GRP bodywork and windows, anyone else got any good ideas,
Many thanks,
Norman


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Re my wondering what to remove scratches from the GRP bodywork and windows, anyone else got any good ideas,
> Many thanks,
> Norman


Hi Norman,

I have successfully used liquid brass polish to remove fine scratches on *plastic windows*, followed by a good quality polish such as MER.

As for the GRP, I use a rubbing liquid from International Paints, available online, or at any boat chandlers shop. Green cap + Orange cap

Jock.


----------

